# Strains For New-b



## lefty (Aug 26, 2006)

WHAT strains are the best for a new b. ?  simple questio( i hope) huh? i want to order and will order NORTHERN LIGHTS. WHAT DO U PEEPS THINK ABOUT GROWING ak48(NOT 47S) FOR A BEGINNER! THANX FOR ALL THE REPLIES!!!!!!.................LEFTY (sorry for the caps button was stuck)


----------



## Hick (Aug 28, 2006)

hmmm.."I" think either is an excellent choice. Both are relatively easy to grow strains. Both produce an excellent end product.


----------



## lefty (Aug 28, 2006)

thanx hick can u or anyone else think of some good new-b strains....................lefty i have read that master kush and afgan are good for begginners is this true and why?...............lefty


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 28, 2006)

anything crossed with blueberry is great....can handle all the ferts and wont burn up


----------



## can of ownage (Sep 5, 2006)

idk like i said id go with the WEED that acts like WEED. weed grows almost anywhere but some is harder to grow than others , ask around and if u have a freind who grows yelling one day at the top of his lungs," Why the f*** wont u die!!!!!". then thats what u wanna get. yea ak 48 is nice and northern lights is even nicer to grow IMO. like i said just look for things that dont look like they grew naturally and u shouldnt have a problem...stay away from haze....not too easy there.


----------

